# German Teacher needed in Heraklion, Crete



## EmilyY (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello,
My name is Ms Emily Yerolatsiti and I'm looking for a German native teacher to teach German for a few hours a week in Heraklion, Crete, at company premises.
Only proffesionals with experience in adult teaching.

Thank you,

Emily Y.


----------

